# I wanna see the old horses!



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol most pictures on here are of beautiful young horses, well I wanna see the Grannys and Gramps! They need love too  And frankly I'm getting super jealous!

I'll start:

Spirit, 30 year old Morgan (Morgan x?):










Peggy, 30 year old Belgian:










Neveda, 28 year old Mustang (with Spirit hiding behind her lol):










Molly, 25 year old Shire cross (feathering on her legs is thin from mites :?)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't really like calling him old, per se, but he's middle aged  Arthur's 24 this year!


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hes beautiful! Doesnt look a day over 10


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

He's my baby, we've had him for 21 years. I'm in love with Molly, she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's my 22 year old TB, Katie


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ha ha Molly knows it too! I've never met a more vain horse in my life! You take out a brush and she'll knock the other horses away and butt you with her head so you brush her mane.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here is my good friend's 29 year old Welsh Pony....
































































Sorry for the pic overload LOL


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's Molly- She's my riding instructor's 35 year old Paint mare. Fun fact; I learned to ride on her over 10 years ago. =]


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Dream, 26 year old Morgan mare. I always say if she didn't have arthritis, she'd still be showing/doing everything - she's got the attitude! She does NOT tolerate being left behind on trail rides...totally flips out LOL, she likes to do stuff even if it's little stuff. Like the other day I put a pole in the round pen and she enjoyed trotting/cantering over it...really that is too much for her but she enjoys it so much. We mostly trail ride her lightly.











This was from a hunter pace we went to last weekend, she was a BRAT!










She's still pretty heavy, but looking great compared to what she looked like in the fall










Purty old lady, thinks she's a model.










And...her pole  I joked and said she was a jumper. She was so proud!


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

irydehorsesforlyfe and kmdstar- the pics didnt work, maybe its just my computer...?


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Spirit11 said:


> irydehorsesforlyfe and kmdstar- the pics didnt work, maybe its just my computer...?


I use photobucket, there shouldn't be a problem seeing my picture.  Might want to check your settings in your web browser/horse forum cp.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

kmdstar said:


> Dream, 26 year old Morgan mare. I always say if she didn't have arthritis, she'd still be showing/doing everything - she's got the attitude! She does NOT tolerate being left behind on trail rides...totally flips out LOL, she likes to do stuff even if it's little stuff. Like the other day I put a pole in the round pen and she enjoyed trotting/cantering over it...really that is too much for her but she enjoys it so much. We mostly trail ride her lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her blaze is perfectly STRAIGHT! :-o :shock:


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

*Old Who?*

This is my 23 and a half yrs old Azteca mare her name is Jalpa, she has been my horse for 20 ys my dad gave it to me on christmas when I was 4, she has been te teacher of hore than 30 riders including me. My hart aches 'cos age is finally starting to catch up on herand she gets camps on her hinde legs every once ina while... but guess what she chases my 3 yr old stallion when she has the chance.















this is a video i dedicated to her last yr


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well my oldest is only 14 years old. She is the best horse that I could ask for. Always watches the babies and teaches them what it is to be a horse.










Her name is Prancing Timid (PT) for short.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

This is little Pepper I've only had her for nearly a year and a half now but she is my baby. She gets very cute and fluffy during winter, everyone who sees her loves her. She is 27 this year and still going pretty strong though she has her days where she decides she's retired lol. She can keep up with the best of them despite her height and age she is about 14.3hh. She has done just about everything you can think of but she rocked the barrels best. She is bombproof and has the eagerness and cheek for the older rider that wants some fun but is kind and considerate for a younger/nervous rider. In the time I have known her she has never offered to buck, kick or rear she has only bolted on me once when she got over excited. Whenever she tries to look grumpy or scarey she just looks extra cute she has never actually followed through when she has threaghtened something. She has taught me a lot and gives me a confidence boost whenever I need one. I am very grateful that I got her as a first horse to learn on. Before I got her she has only had one owner since she was three who broke her in and and used her for anything and everything. Here are some photos.


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

(lol it was just my computer!)

Everyones senior horses are beautiful  idk why but I've always liked the old horses the best. Everyone just kinda overlooks them where there's a younger horse nearby  I think they have the best personalities ever! If it wasn't for Spirit I would be lost. That old girl taught me more about riding then any human could  We still race the young horses, and even win sometimes


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

I had this converstion the other day:

I was cantering through the field back to the house when I noticed the ranch owners brother was over. He watched us ride up and goes, "Wow, she must have been a beautiful horse in her day!"

Me, "Hey buddy watch it! What do you mean 'must have been?'"

"Don't listen to him Spirit, your the most beautiful horse here! The nerve of some people..."


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

mhm to me pepper is still beautiful


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

A very good friend of mine who is actually pretty famous horse trainer here in my city he teahces dressage and when he help me get my TB, I came over excited to his farm to pic him up and i jump off Jalpa and jump into my TB and says wow and amazing young horse.
and he told me this "Value your old horse,'cos there is nothing better, he has already learned trogh life and expiriances, thats what make them great and kind, its always good to have an old horse arround when you are working on a green horse like this (my tb) , the old one always take you to the confort zone"

and he was freaking right!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Spirit11 said:


> idk why but I've always liked the old horses the best. Everyone just kinda overlooks them where there's a younger horse nearby  I think they have the best personalities ever! If it wasn't for Spirit I would be lost. That old girl taught me more about riding then any human could


Exactly! I got my mare when she was 23, and everyone is like "Do you still ride her? Isn't she a little old?" now that she's 26. And I mean, seriously, would you go up to a 65 year old lady and ask her why she's still alive? Heck no! 
Ahhh, old horses are the best.  I love them. And they have so much love to give. The time they have left may be shorter but they all seem to know that and appreciate that we're taking the time to help them have the best time possible, at least my mare is that way.

I love seeing all the loved "oldies" on this forum! It makes my heart warm. 

Here Lacey is! She's a 26 year old Arabian. We give lessons and trail ride.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our go anywhere, penning lead mare, Angel, is really not old (17 years), but she is a granny.

Angel










...daughter, Aurora, and granddaughter...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's our old boy Kody. He will be 22 this year.










And bringing up the rear, rounding up his mares...


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

21 yr old QH gelding Spike, been my best buddy for 16 years.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my 22 year old Hunka Man. Nelson, my heart and soul.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

For 19 he doesn't look to bad at all.

And many times stallions do not live as long as mares and geldings.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Well she's not with us anymore , But this is my wonderful old lady skye. She was a rescue, so I don't know exactly how old she was but my vet guessed mid 30's. She was a _very _old lady....with *attitude*!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is my 24 year old Quarter horse, Pesky. I got her when she was 22.
She was originally a working cow horse in Nebraska for 10 years barefoot, then came to maine and barrel raced for 9 years, and now trail rides with me.
Here are some pictures.
When she first came








Last year









First ride this year.








And in her trace clip


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Spyder - I just love your boy Spy! I'd love to take him around an Event Course a few times, I bet he'd eat it up!


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

arashowjumper- Your video was so sweet it almost made me cry! I'm such a sap when it comes to animals


----------



## Spirit11 (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, and does anyone know the best type of blanket to use with Spirit? She has kind of a sway back. You can tell someone mistreated her in her life, as shes shedding out her winter coat I can start to see white hair on her back from an ill fitted saddle. As you can see in her pictures she has bad scaring on her face from bad head gear, and a perfect inch wide line of hair forming a halter shape around her face. It makes me really angry :/

I've also been riding in a Australlian saddle lately, I like the lighter feel of it, westerns are so bulky. I'm not sure what you do about a sway back with a Australlian saddle, no one at the farm uses them.

Sorry, I wouldnt ask in a picture topic, but since you all have old horse I thought youd know whats best


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

thank you spirit she is my special baby girl my dad gave it to me when i was 4 yrs old now my dad died and shes my companion


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

this is our 49 1/2 year old Quarter Horse mare, Delriah!

We still use her for an autistic girl and an occasional trail ride, and she loves to pretend she's back in her prime- chasing calves around like she's in a cutting competition again!

She taught many of us how to ride, and many more how to love =] Delriahs definately a favorite out at the barn


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

:O 49 1/2!? I didn't even know horses lived that long  thats amazing she looks so young and beautiful!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Normally, they don't! Delriah is a very lucky girl ^^ she has some minor artheritis but is otherwise in good health. We're actually going for oldest living horse right now ^_^


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

That's so Great! 49! We had a couple horses who have lived to then! It's really nice! and usually there the special ones!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is that even possible?? I thought the oldest horse was 51! Does she have papers or is it just a guess?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Is that even possible?? I thought the oldest horse was 51! Does she have papers or is it just a guess?



There was one registered papered TB that was 54 a couple years ago.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

wow that is in fact an old horse, does you take any special recaution with her? illl love to have my jalpa another 20 yrs lol


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Equiniphile- we have her registration papers and she is indeed 49 year old. Actually, when we were given her- her owners (who were at the time a reining lesson barn) lied to us and told us that she was in her mid twenties, although she was actually closer to 37. They were still using her for their beginners to compete. Its a miracle that she can even still walk, much late lope around like a yearling, because since she was said to be only in her twenties, we used her for our intermediate an advanced riders for quite a few years. It wasn't until a few years ago that a vet was checking her teeth and remarked that she was 'definately not in her twenties' that we even thought about her age. We knew she was registered as an AQH at that time, but didnt have her papers because she had been gifted to our therapy and lesson program- and we didnt think to ask for them. After a lot of coaxing (the former owners were VERY reluctant to give them to us, because they knew they had lied) we got the papers, and lo and behold- she was already in her fourties! She will turn fifty years old next February.

I'm not sure where she ranks as far as oldest, but she's got to be close! The latest I've seen is an article on Copper, a 51 year old horse. I'm not sure how long ago this is though, or if he's even still alive. World's Oldest Horse- EC Magazine Summer 2004

arashowjumper- actually, no, we don't. She does get a low dose of medication for her artheritis just so that she stays feeling good, and this winter we did buy her some senior feed because the temperatures were lower than usual and she wasn't keeping her weight well, but otherwise she's treated the same as every other horse. We're nonprofit so money is always stretched, so all of the horses are outdoors 365 days a year, all day. She gets blanketed if its under 50 degrees and we float both her and puddin' (our 28 year old)s teeth twice a year instead of once- but nothing else is different. She's fed on timothy hay like everyone else and eats generic horse and pony feed, and is ridden twice a week (although on a leadline, only with our autistic and disabled children at a walk and slow jog). Unlike the rest of the herd, she loves to work. xD


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

Endiku said:


> arashowjumper- actually, no, we don't. She does get a low dose of medication for her artheritis just so that she stays feeling good, and this winter we did buy her some senior feed because the temperatures were lower than usual and she wasn't keeping her weight well, but otherwise she's treated the same as every other horse. We're nonprofit so money is always stretched, so all of the horses are outdoors 365 days a year, all day. She gets blanketed if its under 50 degrees and we float both her and puddin' (our 28 year old)s teeth twice a year instead of once- but nothing else is different. She's fed on timothy hay like everyone else and eats generic horse and pony feed, and is ridden twice a week (although on a leadline, only with our autistic and disabled children at a walk and slow jog). Unlike the rest of the herd, she loves to work. xD


amazing simply amazing, you do what i do with mine it seems to me that old guys love to work amazing good luck with her


----------

